# best place to live



## black ice (Jul 4, 2008)

moving soon to winnipeg from scotland ,what is the winters like ,are they as bad as they say they are ,..


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

black ice said:


> moving soon to winnipeg from scotland ,what is the winters like ,are they as bad as they say they are ,..


Hi and welcome to the forum. Apparently they are bad and loads of Canadians try to escape the winters........


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

*best place*



black ice said:


> moving soon to winnipeg from scotland ,what is the winters like ,are they as bad as they say they are ,..



You mean you do not know already ? Scotland gets cold and has snow , some farmers even use snowmobiles to tend thier sheep , you get that minus 2 or 3 degree nip in the air , put your hand in your freezer for 5 minutes bbbrrrr , and that is only minus 6 degrees !!!! The temperatures can and do drop to minus 30 and that is in the warm spots (not including BC ),wind chills hit minus 50 , then there is the snow that you seem to be constantly shoveling before you get burried in the beatifull white stuff .Never mind EH,most things are geared up for the conditions so you do not have any need to suffer , except maybe when the roads are plugged and you cannot go to work or shopping , freezing rain can also be bad , you get up in the morning and go outside to chip away at the ice on your car . Despite everything , ALWAYS ensure all your windows are totally clear and no snow on the hood (bonnet) because this can blow onto your windscreen and give NO vision for a few seconds or so . I have seen so many drivers too lazy to this and they are a menace on the roads .Just think , you can have snowball fights,go skiing , snowmobling , make snow-angels and enjoy ice fishing , lots of outdoor activities . Colin .


----------



## black ice (Jul 4, 2008)

oddball said:


> You mean you do not know already ? Scotland gets cold and has snow , some farmers even use snowmobiles to tend thier sheep , you get that minus 2 or 3 degree nip in the air , put your hand in your freezer for 5 minutes bbbrrrr , and that is only minus 6 degrees !!!! The temperatures can and do drop to minus 30 and that is in the warm spots (not including BC ),wind chills hit minus 50 , then there is the snow that you seem to be constantly shoveling before you get burried in the beatifull white stuff .Never mind EH,most things are geared up for the conditions so you do not have any need to suffer , except maybe when the roads are plugged and you cannot go to work or shopping , freezing rain can also be bad , you get up in the morning and go outside to chip away at the ice on your car . Despite everything , ALWAYS ensure all your windows are totally clear and no snow on the hood (bonnet) because this can blow onto your windscreen and give NO vision for a few seconds or so . I have seen so many drivers too lazy to this and they are a menace on the roads .Just think , you can have snowball fights,go skiing , snowmobling , make snow-angels and enjoy ice fishing , lots of outdoor activities . Colin .


thanks for the info , i need to go further west to live , your input has just made my mind up ,,,. thanks bye,


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

And not even a tickle on the scales,thanks,bye?


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

oddball said:


> And not even a tickle on the scales,thanks,bye?


I tickled your scales for you 

Michelle


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

Thank you Michelle , i enjoy being 'Tickled ' on occassion , you know , i am amazed at the times posters treat this forum more as a quick fix for what ails them with little to no response on whether the information gave them another step forward in thier quest for fullfillment . Many put in a great deal of time and effort to search for requisite and pertinant information they could easily have searched for themselves , the odd 'Thank-you 'would surely add encouragement . Colin .


----------



## black ice (Jul 4, 2008)

what is ment bye tickled your scales? thanks for the feedback ,


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

Up in the right hand corner of the page is a set of scales , these are to enable you too boost the egos of respondents to your post if and when they give you good and pertinent information . I only found out about them a short while ago myself , but think it is an encouraging thought to go that extra yard to help others as i have been unselfishly helped in the past . Colin .


----------



## Stefano Leone (Dec 12, 2008)

Why in god's name would you move to Winnipeg.

The place where if your dog runs away,, you can see him running for 3 days..
If you say Vancouver Toronto, Montreal i understand.
Life is too short.


----------



## mrseberry (Feb 7, 2009)

no no. North Central BC is best. Winter is winter but the scenery is breathtaking. Mountains lakes, rivers are everywhere. Skiing, snowshoeing, sledding, swimming, kayaking, sailling.. the list goes on and on. And you can buy a huge house for what you'd spend in winipeg. 

i love BC and will miss it.


----------



## jenhanjo (Feb 13, 2009)

Mt bro lives in Vamcouver-I made the mistake of visiting for xmas-"never snows "turned into snowed in digging out the sidewalk-came back to florida knowing yourall crazy!!


----------



## Farang (Feb 14, 2009)

Stefano Leone said:


> Why in god's name would you move to Winnipeg.
> 
> The place where if your dog runs away,, you can see him running for 3 days..
> If you say Vancouver Toronto, Montreal i understand.
> Life is too short.


I agree Winnepeg is the pits, go to Montreal because it's so cool and full of vibrant people and culture. Go to vancouver for beautiful landscape and very posh living. Go to Toronto if you're inot the city style of living, but really the first two would be my favorite choice.
Cheers!


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

The Okanagan Valley in BC! Although we get snow in the winter, it's not the accumulations you'd see in many other places in Canada and just enough powder snow to keep the ski resorts happy.  The area is semi-arid (northern tip of the Sonoran Desert), so not a lot of rain and the summer months are hot. Beautiful region of the province and a definite 4 season playground.


----------



## jenhanjo (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm with Oggy-even tho' its North its on the leeward side of the Rockies -less moisture-spring andautumn are gorgeous but the summers are amazing-I have family in Vernon -lake life in the summer-hot but dry .ski life in the winter-perfect!'Corse there's no surf so I can't consider it -but you should!!


----------

